# Eclipse RCP about dialog



## jule37 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin anfänger was eclipse RCP betrifft. an sich komme ich mit dem framework ganz gut zurecht, allerdings bereitet mir der about dialog kopfzerbrechen. ich habe inzwischen verschiedene tutorials dazu gelesen, aber in allen sind die informationen unvollständig oder ungenau.

ich möchte meinen about dialog anpassen (text und bild) und bekomme es einfach nicht hin. hier alles, was ich bisher gemacht habe:


zum anzeigen des dialogs verwende ich das command org.eclipse.ui.help.aboutAction
ich habe eine product configuration mit dem wizzard aus eclipse hinzugefügt
in der product configuration habe ich als product und application entsprechend mein projekt angegeben
unter branding habe ich text und bild für die about box angegeben

wenn ich den about dialog nun aufrufe, erscheint er leer. mein text und bild werden nicht angezeigt. daraufhin habe ich nochmal in verschiedenen tutorials nachgelesen und immer läuft es darauf hinaus, dass es so schon funktionieren sollte.

wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte wäre das echt super. vielen dank


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mai 2010)

Öffne mal das Product File und drücke auf Synchronize, das übertragt deine Settings an die plugin.xml.


----------



## jule37 (8. Mai 2010)

alles klar, das war der fehlende hinweis. ich danke dir vielmals


----------

